# shingles on a low-pitch roof



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If in fact it really is only a 2/12 pitch roof, their roofer is either unknowledgeable or incompetant.

For that slope, either a flat roofing material should be installed or a full underlayment of grace Ice and Water Shield under the shingles.

Ed


----------



## jdbaum (Apr 26, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> ...their roofer is either unknowledgeable or incompetant.
> Ed


My thoughts exactly, except that they may be friends of the seller and trying to cheat me. I'm trying to get the name of the company so I can contact our state consumer protection office.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is repairing this roof part of the contract to buy the house?


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

just always wondered, why is roll roofing used for low sloped roofs? is it because rain can be driven up the slope under shingles?


----------



## jdbaum (Apr 26, 2007)

The roof repair was written into an amendment to the offer. If they don't do it right, we'll probably walk away from it.

As I understand, rolled roof or rubber membranes are used because shingles can blow up in wind, and also because ice dams can form and push water under the shingles. The minimum pitch for shingles seems to be 3 or 4/12.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

That slope would be against building code to shingle in many areas. check with your building department. did they have a permit when it was done ?

RooferJim


----------



## jdbaum (Apr 26, 2007)

I never thought of either of those things. I'm meeting with the seller, her agent, her roofer and my agent tomorrow at the house to hash this out. That'll be one of my first questions.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If the seller refuses to do the roof properly then you can either reduce your offer on the house to reflect that you will have to redo the roof properly or walk away from the deal.

You may want to get 2 or 3 estimates for what the job will cost to have it done properly.


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry to butt in, but it is a buyers market right now. They will probley do what you ask to sell the house.


----------

